# Goodyear “Blue Streak” Tires



## 60sstuff (Sep 24, 2019)

Taking inventory on some vintage Stingray tires.

I’ve had this NOS wrapped pair of Goodyear’s for around 30+ years.
Still soft and pliable.

Buffed White Letters.
20 x 2.125 Cheater Slick
20 x 1.75 Polyester Cord 

Digging out some “Slik” tires next.


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 24, 2019)

Love those! Very cool tires Chris!


----------



## NCbeachdweller (Nov 21, 2019)

retrieved my wife's old AMF Renegade from her childhood home. It has one of the 20x1.75 Goodyear Blue Streak.  I'd like to fix up the bike and give it to the granddaughter.
would you be interested in selling the one tire?


----------



## NCbeachdweller (Nov 21, 2019)

60sstuff said:


> Taking inventory on some vintage Stingray tires.
> 
> I’ve had this NOS wrapped pair of Goodyear’s for around 30+ years.
> Still soft and pliable.
> ...



retrieved my wife's old AMF Renegade from her childhood home. It has one of the 20x1.75 Goodyear Blue Streak.  I'd like to fix up the bike and give it to the granddaughter.
would you be interested in selling the one tire? thanks


----------

